# Colloquiale per riformatorio



## parolearruffate

Ciao a tutti,
questa è una domanda difficile difficile. Qualcuno di voi sa se esiste un termine colloquiale per chiamare il riformatorio? Diciamo un termine che usano tra loro i ragazzi che ci vivono, qualcosa del genere insomma.
Chi mi aiuta a trovarlo?
Grazie!


----------



## nikis

parolearruffate said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> questa è una domanda difficile difficile. Qualcuno di voi sa se esiste un termine colloquiale per chiamare il riformatorio? Diciamo un termine che usano tra loro i ragazzi che ci vivono, qualcosa del genere insomma.
> Chi mi aiuta a trovarlo?
> Grazie!


 

Beh, ci sono i termini per parlare della "prigione", non so se poi sono gli stessi , tipo
- gattabuia
- al fresco
- gabbia


----------



## gabrigabri

parolearruffate said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> questa è una domanda difficile difficile. Qualcuno di voi sa se esiste un termine colloquiale per chiamare il riformatorio? Diciamo un termine che usano tra loro i ragazzi che ci vivono, qualcosa del genere insomma.
> Chi mi aiuta a trovarlo?
> Grazie!



Mio Dio, per che genere di ragazzi ci hai presi???



Devi tradurre qualcosa?
Magari se ci dai la frase intera è più facile trovare una soluzione...


----------



## housecameron

"Stare dentro" penso vada bene anche per il riformatorio.
Non conosco altri termini


----------



## parolearruffate

Ciao. Sì sto traducendo un libro. Tutti i termini indicati purtroppo non sono adatti. La situazione è questa. Un ragazzo incontra un altro ragazzo e gli dice: Io a te ti conosco. Sei uno del riformatorio vero? Solo che al posto di riformatorio usa un termine molto colloquiale...


----------



## nikis

parolearruffate said:


> Ciao. Sì sto traducendo un libro. Tutti i termini indicati purtroppo non sono adatti. La situazione è questa. Un ragazzo incontra un altro ragazzo e gli dice: Io a te ti conosco. Sei uno del riformatorio vero? Solo che al posto di riformatorio usa un termine molto colloquiale...


 

E cioè?


----------



## Atars

E cioè proprio il termine che il suo Traduttore-Autore sta cercando


----------



## housecameron

parolearruffate said:


> Ciao. Sì sto traducendo un libro.
> Solo che al posto di riformatorio usa un termine molto colloquiale...


Scusa, ma non puoi chiedere nel forum di competenza? 



nikis said:


> E cioè?


----------



## Angel.Aura

parolearruffate said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> questa è una domanda difficile difficile. Qualcuno di voi sa se esiste un termine colloquiale per chiamare il riformatorio? Diciamo un termine che usano tra loro i ragazzi che ci vivono, qualcosa del genere insomma.
> Chi mi aiuta a trovarlo?
> Grazie!


In che parte del mondo sono?
In che epoca si svolge il fatto?


----------



## parolearruffate

Housecameron, perché qual è il forum di competenza? Ho fatto una domanda di italiano no?
Angel Aura, sono in Repubblica Ceca. Nel '68.
Grazie


----------



## Angel.Aura

parolearruffate said:


> Angel Aura, sono in Repubblica Ceca. Nel '68.


Peccatissimo.
Fosse stata la Roma degli anni Cinquanta, avresti potuto dire _ai discoli_.
Cfr. qui.


----------



## parolearruffate

Grazie, effettivamente è un'espressione troppo legata al dialetto romano a quanto leggo qui, a me servirebbe un modo di dire non troppo marcato a livello dialettale...


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao parolearruffate!
È da ieri che ci penso, ho fatto anche alcune ricerche ... a questo punto credo che non ci sia una parola colloquiale italiana per dire 'riformatorio', o se c'è, probabilmente non è conosciuta dalla maggioranza della popolazione. Quindi se al limite, la trovassi, dici che il lettore la capirebbe al volo?


----------



## parolearruffate

Grazie Sabrinita. In realtà credo che a questo punto mi rimangono due possibilità: 1.Abbassare il livello espressivo del passaggio usando il termine standard, 2. oppure inventare io un termine che suoni colloquiale e che faccia pensare in qualche modo a una casa rieducazionale, ma ovviamente dovrebbe essere molto convincente.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Azzurra

Ma lasciare il termine in slang nella lingua originale, senza tradurlo? E poi spiegarlo in nota... Anche se le note effettivamente sono un po' noiose, meno ce ne sono meglio è...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Azzurra,
scusami, naturalmente non si tratta del mio mestiere, però da italiana, leggendo un testo in italiano (poco importa quale ne sia la provenienza), credo che preferirei l'immediatezza di _riformatorio_ anzi che la nota a piè di pagina.
Specialmente se l'azione del momento è concitata, un rimando per la spiegazione del termine mi distrarrebbe e basta.


----------



## Azzurra

Ciao Laura,

nessun motivo di scusarci per le opinioni, anzi... il bello di questo forum è che se uno ha un dubbio ha la possibilità di sapere cosa ne pensano più persone... 

Guarda, in realtà la pensiamo allo stesso modo, le note sono un impiccio... pensavo più che altro a una situazione molto connotata, in cui magari usare un termine standard lascia troppo "residuo traduttivo", quindi se il lettore ha ben presente dove si svolge l'azione, tanto fastidio non dovrebbe dare trovare una parola straniera con una velocissima noticina esplicativa... Certo magari se il personaggio la ripete infinite volte, allora sì che stufa... Dipende dal registro che i personaggi usano nei dialoghi, magari anche se si toglie da una parte, si riesce a controbilanciare da un'altra, senza alzare o abbassare il registro nel complesso... 

P.S Comunque neanch'io sono del mestiere  per ora molta teoria e poca pratica  Non so se hai notato la quantità di domande nel forum....


----------



## Angel.Aura

Azzurra said:


> Non so se hai notato la quantità di domande nel forum....


Per me sono una benedizione.
Senza i nostri dubbi, come possiamo imparare qualcosa di nuovo?

Buon lavoro.


----------

